# Zooplus



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever ordered from Zooplus?

I bought one of these for Jill on Friday and im getting impatient now waiting for it lol, I know the post doesn't really run over Easter so I know its not late, but are they usually quick to deliver?

I want my ladder bridge thingy


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have and although I like their range and prices their delivery to me was slow also, about a week I think.
Its cos it comes form germany I think


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I have and although I like their range and prices their delivery to me was slow also, about a week I think.
> Its cos it comes form germany I think


okay thanks 

I hope it doesn't take a week! They probably won't have sent it until yesterday since I ordered it on good friday (Typical of me to order something over Easter bank holiday lol) so I wasn't really expecting it to be here yet anyway, but I hope it gets here before next week lol


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ive ordered quite a lot from these and it usually takes about 3 days to me so i find them pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Does anyone ever get any codes for free delivery from them? I really want to buy my mouse food from there but seems silly to pay £3 postage when it's more than the food.

Unless I order 9 bags at a time to get over the limit for free delivery, but I'm not even sure they'll like it.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

They sent me a code for money off, but it ran out earlier this week 

Can't remember how long my last order took to arrive. I've got my eye on some stuff, but waiting at the moment, I've nearly got enough Maximiles points to claim a £20 Zooplus voucher.


----------



## zooplusUK (Mar 29, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from Zooplus?
> 
> I bought one of these for Jill on Friday and im getting impatient now waiting for it lol, I know the post doesn't really run over Easter so I know its not late, but are they usually quick to deliver?
> 
> I want my ladder bridge thingy


Hi there, usually it takes 3-4 days for delivery once an order is processed (which can take up to 48 hours during the busiest times).

Please let me know if the order hasn't arrived by the end of this week and I will look into for you!

Otherwise, I hope you enjoy your purchase!

zooplus.co.uk


----------



## zooplusUK (Mar 29, 2010)

Lady Sol said:


> They sent me a code for money off, but it ran out earlier this week
> 
> Can't remember how long my last order took to arrive. I've got my eye on some stuff, but waiting at the moment, I've nearly got enough Maximiles points to claim a £20 Zooplus voucher.


Hi Lady Sol, what kind of code did you receive (that ran out). Did you receive it from zooplus directly or from Maximiles?


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah ive ordered off there and it only took about 3 days- was actually quicker than i had expected. also i have that bridge thingy for my ratties and they love it, not sure if its exactly the same one but it was good quality and has withstood lots of battering xx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> Hi Lady Sol, what kind of code did you receive (that ran out). Did you receive it from zooplus directly or from Maximiles?


The Easter fun code from Zooplus.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

yay it came earlier 

Just put it into my Gerbils cage and i didnt even finish hanging it before she was climbing all over it lol good little buy I think!


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

I use them once a month -had lots of bad packing issues and damaged goods at first but now seems a lot better.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

tagalong said:


> I use them once a month -had lots of bad packing issues and damaged goods at first but now seems a lot better.


Yeah i had heard quite a bit about bad packaging so was slightly worried but my stuff came in a massive box (big enough for a microwave or a computer) and protected by 6 layers of inflated plastic (like big square bubblewrap) and all I ordered was a wooden hanging ladder and a wooden perch! I couldn't believe it when I saw the box, I thought they'd sent me a cage or something by accident pmsl


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

well--I am not happy now -my parcel ccame in a damaged box but inside was a nightmare -a bag of seed mix had a slit down back and one bag of cat litter was ripped in half !!!seed and cat littereverywhere 
have phoned and sent photo
my last order was wrapped so well


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

tagalong said:


> well--I am not happy now -my parcel ccame in a damaged box but inside was a nightmare -a bag of seed mix had a slit down back and one bag of cat litter was ripped in half !!!seed and cat littereverywhere
> have phoned and sent photo
> my last order was wrapped so well


   thats terrible!!

was the stuff damaged as a result of the box being damaged or does it look as though the packaging was broken before it went in the post?

I hope they refund you or send you new stuff


----------

